# The "F" Word



## Kirk (Mar 19, 2003)

We all know that it isn't polite to use the "F" word! There are only
ten times in history the "F" word has been acceptable for use: 

10. "What the f___ was that?" - Mayor Of Hiroshima, 1945 

9. "Look at all them f___ing Indians!" - Custer, 1877 

8. "Any f___ing idiot could understand that." Einstein, 1938 

7. "It does so f___ing look like her!" - Picasso, 1926 

6. "How the f___ did you work that out?" - Pythagorus, 126 BC 

5. "You want WHAT on the f___ing ceiling?" - Michelangelo, 1566 

4."Where the f___ are we?" - Amelia Earhart, 1937 

3. "Scattered f___ing showers....My ***!" - Noah, 4314 BC 

2. "Aw c'mon. Who the f___'s going to find out?"- Bill Clinton, 1999 

And number 1 . . . 

1. "Sheesh, I didn't think they'd get this f___ing mad." - Osama bin Laden, 2001


----------



## D_Brady (Mar 19, 2003)

Thats to F____ing  cool, nice job.


----------



## rachel (Mar 19, 2003)

My daughter just did a book report on Amelia Earhardt. That's too funny.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *
> 
> 1. "Sheesh, I didn't think they'd get this f___ing mad." - Osama bin Laden, 2001 *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl:


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 20, 2003)

once again, too f___king funny!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 20, 2003)

We've edited out one post.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

